

Pow 0.3.0 released (Zero-config Rack server for OS X) - sstephenson
http://pow.cx/#0.3.0

======
sstephenson
New in this version: improved installation and uninstallation scripts, better
error pages when things go wrong, support for default virtual hosts, and
support for Rack application reloading with tmp/always_restart.txt. See the
full changelog here: <http://pow.cx/manual#section_6>

This version is also compatible with Showoff (<http://showoff.io/>):
<http://pow.cx/manual#section_4>

Install or upgrade: curl get.pow.cx | sh

And let's just go ahead and get this out of the way now... Pow 0.3.0 is fully
tinfoil-hat compliant. If you are averse to installing things the easy way
using curl, feel free to build Node yourself and install Pow with npm:
[https://github.com/37signals/pow/wiki/Installation#installin...](https://github.com/37signals/pow/wiki/Installation#installing_from_source)

~~~
senex
Congrats on this release, Sam. Pow just keeps getting better!

------
trustfundbaby
Been using this for a bunch of Rails 2 apps and its ease of use is fantastic.

The always_reload feature is even better ... it means I can lose the
sinatra_reloader gem. thats huge.

Awesome job guys!

------
larrywright
Does it support JRuby yet?

~~~
sstephenson
Nope. Maybe once JRuby supports select() properly.

